# Black Mamba Triple Threat Venom



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 15, 2012)

Let us see him take on Usain Bolt! :-"


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 18, 2012)

Doc- Awesome post.

This thing is seriously nasty. I am going to put a class together for our guys, but I would rather not get bitten by one.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey J... errr RF1.... errr Doc....:ehh:

You are a geek... a good geek... but a geek nonetheless.... outstanding post.


AmLove....


> ...but I would rather not get bitten by one.


 
Understatement of the decade   :ehh:
  .... my response is..... Yeah, No Shit? Dafuq you mean? Here hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2012)

I spent some time with an ecologist in Southern Africa, he told me the aggressiveness of the Black Mamba was overstated, if given room they will not bother anyone, however get in between them and their home or walk up on one and you will know all about it!
He told me that he had surprised a Black Mamba one day on his farm. It reared up in front of him head height, at a range of about 2 feet. He stood dead still and lowered his head. After a few minutes, the Mamba withdrew.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2012)

pardus said:


> He told me that he had surprised a Black Mamba one day on his farm. It reared up in front of him head height, at a range of about 2 feet. He stood dead still and soiled himself repeatedly before dying of a heart attack. After a few minutes, the Mamba laughed and slithered away.


 
That's how my account probably would have gone.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2012)

LOL. He was also bitten by a Puff Adder once, just on his finger tip. It has a cytotoxic venom and his entire arm become black. He only lost part of his finger thankfully.  

http://www.ultimatefieldguide.com/puff_adder_-_bitis_arietans.htm

http://drdavidson.ucsd.edu/Portals/0/snake/Arietans.htm


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 26, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thank you amlove. Let me know if I can be of any help. Something seldom mentioned in snake bites is the other things carried in their mouths. Given all the venom there, microbes are low end players, but they can be players too. I mention this with the Cottonmouth, or Water Moccasin in mind. Their venom is more toxic than it's cousin the Copperhead, and responds to CroFab antivenom. There is considerable tissue destruction at the site of the bite, due in large part to the venom. The Cottonmouth (Agkistrodon piscivorus) also carries quite a bit of Pseudomonuas around in their mouths, so keep that in mind if treating their bites.
> 
> I have had to deal with Cottonmouths in the field, thanks to some time in Mississippi. They were pretty aggressive, and the locals advised that they were pretty territorial. . I don't like snakes, and I really did not care for the Cottonmouths. The Black Mamba is in a whole different class. If you consider that they typically raise their heads up to four feet or so, their bites are usually taken it the head and chest areas. For me, that is mind numbing; something like that coming right at my head.... . If there is a good thing about their bites, it is that there is very little tissue damage. Poison snake bites seen here CONUS are generally from pit-vipers, the amount of soft tissue damage is considerable.
> 
> ...


 

Cottonmouth's are VERY aggressive and I've unfortunately have had a few run-ins with them (brushing duck-blinds). Unlike the copperhead and a rattlesnake some of the cottonmouths I've encountered will actually come at you even if they are not cornered. Luckily I've not been bit but have had some very close calls....


----------



## CDG (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuck snakes.


----------



## Jettie (Jan 16, 2013)

Researched articles on snake bites and local remedies in Thailand. The island's snake farm guy had a variety of plants for treating different snake bites -- most mashed up with local moonshine and whatnot for cobra, banded krait, pit viper, etc bites. Interesting to talk to local medicine men/women to get their info on treatment. Not the fastest or best treatment, but when serums are unavailable, they do help. Just a note from an ex-jungle dweller -- trust the locals.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have HAD IT, with these MOTHERF*&*)NG snakes, in this MOTHERF*&$^%G thread!





 
Sorry...


----------



## Lucied (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice share. So is it the most "highest" snake able to stand by its defensive stance? 

Glad there is no snakes with "three venoms one snake" in here. At least never heard of it. Except two girls one cup.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lucied said:


> Nice share. So is it the most "highest" snake able to stand by its defensive stance?
> 
> Glad there is no snakes with "three venoms one snake" in here. At least never heard of it. Except two girls one cup.


 
OK, I didn't really follow much of your post except for that last bit, I know what that meant and it's really not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lucied said:


> Nice share. So is it the most "highest" snake able to stand by its defensive stance?
> 
> Glad there is no snakes with "three venoms one snake" in here. At least never heard of it. Except two girls one cup.


. 

You just accidentally the whole thread.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 16, 2013)

ing this guy work, scares the be-jesus right out of me.

RF 1


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> A pro at work, Just watching this guy work, scares the be-jesus right out of me.
> 
> RF 1


 
pfft! This is a real pro!

http://darwinawards.com/stupid/stupid1999-18.html


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Seajack (Mar 18, 2013)

Great read, and I only had to Google AChE  

I've had multiple run ins with copperheads and timber rattlers around here, though I love snakes. 




Not very relevant, but this one was worth a picture. Just a nonvenomous black rat snake, but it was pretty cool to see something that big up close.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuck.that.thing.


----------

